#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Buying a Netbook in Thailand

## dirtydog

Ok so we have a laptop, but if I wanted something that heavy to carry round I would join a gym to take up weight training, laptops aren't really that convienant to carry round are they, so I thought I would get myself one of those cute little netbooks.

Now much the same as laptops I assumed there would be 100's of choices and it would take hours to sift through to what maybe the best choice for me, seems in Tuk.com in Pattaya there are only 3 choices, 2 Acers and a Toshiba, yes I checked out all the shops, so that saved a lot of time, the Toshiba was most expensive at 10,990baht, next up was the Acer Aspire One at 9,990baht, this is the one I got, they loaded windows 7 for me and some other software, got to admit that windows 7 is quite good, might load it onto my PC.

Anyway if your after a netbook I can recommend the Acer, it's nice and small, light in weight, works pretty fast, 320gb hard drive, mine came with free mouse and some other stuff so I think I got a good deal, I got the white one  :Smile: 

Probably get a seperate monitor for it when I use it at home as they are so cheap now, 17inch one will be fine I think for a netbook.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My driver just got one like yours. I messed around with it a bit yesterday, and it is very nifty. I kind of wanted to get one for myself, but given that the wife has a laptop, I have two desktops, and the twins each have a notebook, just couldn't justify the expenses to myself.

----------


## Fondles

Aspire One goes ok, I grabbed one for the missus and she likes it. Ive got a Samsung N220, it has a matte screen and is more user friendly when it comes to  screen glare than the Acer.

----------


## dirtydog

^Tuk.com didn't have much choice, just the 3 netbooks, this one seems fine, works fast enough, 320gb is more than enough for a netbook, the main criteria was small and light, this does both of them real good, got to admit, I am quite impressed with it when I did think I would be disappointed, ie due to speed etc, but it's pretty nifty.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Waiting for the ASUS Transformer Prime HD which I think comes out in June.

This will replace my aging Asus eee PC1000, which has a been an excellent and loyal travelling workhorse for years.

ASUS Transformer Prime HD: TF700 Release Date Set for June - International Business Times

----------


## Butterfly

pearl white ? that looks quite gay,

should have bought a MacBook Air for the full gay experience,

----------


## Yasojack

The Acer has good reviews, and very affordable, have to check it out in Pratunam.

----------


## Thetyim

I bought an Acer Aspire about two months ago for 8500 baht.
I am very pleased with it. 

It  comes with a DVD containing all the motherboard drivers even though it doesn't have a  DVD reader  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

I have had an Acer Aspire One for a couple of years

very neat and light, works well

I do tend to find the keyboard is too small for posting anything longer than one liners though

bought it in CM for around B14,000, so they have got a lot cheaper

about £250 in the Uk now

B12,500

although there are lots of used ones on eBay

----------


## Rikk

Hi DD, long time. Good to see your forum is still going strong, so many have died since Facebook took over the world!

So I guess you're still in Thailand, and that lovely lady is your wife?


I bought a Motorola Xoom Wi-Fi, perfect on the road, 16GB on board and 32GB card, it's not a computer, but very handy, and great on the web.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Hope it's more than 1GB RAM if running Win 7.

I bought a Samsung netbook 2 years ago, 320GB, Win 7 and (only) 1GB RAM, for 10,200thb. 

Good to see prices dropping.  :Smile:  

Luckily I could upgrade to 2GB RAM.

----------


## dirtydog

> Hope it's more than 1GB RAM if running Win 7.


2 GB DDR3.






> and that lovely lady is your wife?


Nope, thats not me nor my wife, just some tosser I am trying to annoy  :Smile: 




> so many have died since Facebook took over the world!


I think we cater for a different age group to facebook, over 18's only on here.





> it's not a computer, but very handy, and great on the web.


I really need a computer as I update pages and stuff all the time.

----------


## Thetyim

I find it a bit slow to boot up and very slow to shut down but everything else is fine.
Battery life is an excellent 8 hours.
Very good value for money

----------


## dirtydog

Booting up and down I find fast, but I haven't loaded it up with much at present, it's faster than my pc to boot up and close down, suppose as I add more stuff it will slow it down, maybe time then for a solid state hard drive  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
Maybe you have a better spec HD than me which would explain why you paid a bit more

----------


## DrAndy

> Nope, thats not me nor my wife, just some tosser I am trying to annoy


you would probably annoy him very much if you went round and pretended she was your wife

----------


## dirtydog

> Maybe you have a better spec HD than me which would explain why you paid a bit more


The other Acer was 8,990baht, but I didn't ask about the specs on that, although the cpu was 1.6ghz on that one so that put me off, this is 1.86ghz, maybe there are other differences?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I find it a bit slow to boot up


Have you gone into 'msconfig' to see what exactly is starting up, could be a lot of shite from any programs you've installed.



And the new computer's only 2 weeks old.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Yes I know what is starting.
4 items only

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why don't you install Soluto and see if that can give you any pointers?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Hey that Soluto program is useful.
Thanks

----------


## baldrick

> Waiting for the ASUS Transformer Prime HD


Asus UX31A  - I want a little bit more screen realestate

----------


## terry57

Ive had an Asus netbook for 2 years now, use it for traveling and at work.

1 gig ram 360 HD.  Been a bloody little burster especially the 6 hour battery life and absolutely no issues with it.

Payed around $340 but now they are around $280 on special.

Highly recommend these little netbooks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Waiting for the ASUS Transformer Prime HD
> 
> 
> Asus UX31A  - I want a little bit more screen realestate


For me it's battery life - too much travelling and still not enough power outlets.

----------


## barbaro

> Waiting for the ASUS Transformer Prime HD which I think comes out in June.
> 
> This will replace my aging Asus eee PC1000, which has a been an excellent and loyal travelling workhorse for years.
> 
> ASUS Transformer Prime HD: TF700 Release Date Set for June - International Business Times


Was this Asus Transformer Prime released last month?

Any updates on _current_ items.  I'm buying soon.  Already perused the web/reviews and been to 2 stores to check and compare.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The bastards, it's like nailing jelly to the wall.

----------


## superman

I just had look at the review on YouTube and was impressed. Any idea of price in Thailand or UK  ? Thanks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not even sure it's out yet! Probably cheaper than an iPhone though.

 :Smile: 

Added:




> Asus has announced that the Transformer Pad Infinity will become available for purchase on Amazon beginning August 31st.

----------


## Bettyboo

I saw a nice ASUS tablet/netbook at powerbuy for 17k; maybe that's an older version?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Probably the Transformer, yes an old one. And they weren't without their manufacturing glitches either, so I'd leave it alone.

----------


## james777

That transformer gadget looks impressive. But if money wasn't a restriction, what  the top of the range netbook, that comes with all the bells and whistles, would you recommend ?

----------


## superman

> I'm not even sure it's out yet! Probably cheaper than an iPhone though.


Too  expensive for me.



> *Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700T now available at Tiger Direct*
> 
>                     By Daniel Bader on July 16, 2012 at 5:30pm  in Mobile News
> If you’re looking for the latest and greatest Android tablet in the 10-inch space, look no further than the Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700T. Like the Acer Iconia Tab A700, the TF700T has a 10.1-inch 1920×1080 resolution screen and a 1.6Ghz quad-core Tegra 3 processor, which makes it one of the fastest Android tablets on the market.
> Tiger Direct has recently put the model on sale for higher than its $499 MSRP — the 32GB version runs $574.99, while the 64GB version goes for $689.99. If you want the tablet/keyboard dock bundle, add an extra $200 or so, though you can buy it separately for $174.99.


Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700T now available at Tiger Direct | MobileSyrup.com

----------


## superman

Price in Thailand. 


> 64 GB + keyboard dock ออกมาแล้ว อยู่ที่… *23,900 บาท*


 Asus Thailand

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That transformer gadget looks impressive. But if money wasn't a restriction, what  the top of the range netbook, that comes with all the bells and whistles, would you recommend ?


Well their 'N' Series looks pretty good. But Windows 8 is out next month, you might want to wait until the proper OEM version for it arrives.

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS N56VM

----------


## baldrick

> what the top of the range netbook, that comes with all the bells and whistles, would you recommend ?


 Asus UX32VD ( 13.3 " and SSD )  ZENBOOK

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I w0uld n0t buy an expensive 0ne, as they will break within 2 t0 3 years due t0 the heat fr0m these fast pr0cess0rs in th0se small cases... G0 f0r a cheapish and functi0nal unit and bet 0n it breaking within 2 years... The cheap ASUS pad at 15-17k w0uld be ab0ut the max I w0uld spend 0n a lap0p n0wadays - designed t0 break in 2 years...

----------


## blue

i have a Toshiba netbook , great battery life which is important
 especially  ,as the max battery life   soon starts to reduce  if you use it often.
 It runs  windows starter 7 , a paired down version,  nice and light  without the whistles and bells, don't know if 8 has a similar thing  .

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I w0uld n0t buy an expensive 0ne, as they will break within 2 t0 3 years due t0 the heat fr0m these fast pr0cess0rs in th0se small cases... G0 f0r a cheapish and functi0nal unit and bet 0n it breaking within 2 years... The cheap ASUS pad at 15-17k w0uld be ab0ut the max I w0uld spend 0n a lap0p n0wadays - designed t0 break in 2 years...


What a l0ad of b0770cks.  :Smile: 

Where did you read that?

----------


## harrybarracuda

In fairness three years is probably the norm, I've had my netbook longer than that, Windows 7 threw a curve by running fine on it, but it won't run Windows 8.

----------


## sunsetter

my viao is getting near the end i reackon, so these netbooks look like the next option for me, have to start having a looksee i think. nice thread.

----------


## dirtydog

A few months later.

Got to admit this netbook is the best thing I have bought in years, I really hated lugging the laptop about on the odd occasion I went away, the netbook being so small and a kilo in weight is great.

Could probably have done with a slightly bigger hdd, although 320gb should be enough for most, don't really need 100 films on here, watched half of one so far.

But the book works fast, does everything I want it to and most important is small and light.

My best buy for this year I reckon  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
I bought a GPS dongle for mine so it now doubles up as  Sat Nav

----------


## Fondles

My netbook is getting a bit old so am in the market and at the moment the Asus Pad Phone is looking like a winner for me.

3 in 1 phone/tablet/netbook.

ASUS - Mobile- ASUS PadFone

----------


## Norton

That looks slick. Been thinking of getting one myself. As DD says, tired of lugging around the notebook.

----------


## dirtydog

hhmmm, now that does look smart, really only need the netbook though, but that sure does look good, got to think though, I aint got no slaves so it's me that will have to carry it, 3 things weight is going to add up a bit.

----------


## Fondles

> hhmmm, now that does look smart, really only need the netbook though, but that sure does look good, got to think though, I aint got no slaves so it's me that will have to carry it, 3 things weight is going to add up a bit.


total weight is less than 1 kilogram from what Iam reading, but I think that is just the Pad Phone (129gm) and the Pad Phone dock (724gm). I don't know if the keyboard weight is included in the Pad Phone Dock as it can be purchased as a phone or  phone/tablet or phone/tablet/keyboard.
Phone only - http://www.invadeit.co.th/product/sm...-only-p010281/
Phone and Tablet  - http://www.invadeit.co.th/product/ta...tylus-p010282/
Phone and Tablet and Keyboard - http://www.invadeit.co.th/product/ta...board-p010283/

----------


## dirtydog

If I had a proper job where I actually had to work and interact with people that beast would be at the top of my list to buy, neat tidy and got it all there, as it is I aint got a proper job so looking like a slob in my sandles and beer vest isn't a problem, neither is the netbook, plus the book does do everything I have wanted it to do, more stable than my pc, its really pretty damn good, would have bought one months ago if I had realised how good and usefull they are, but thought the laptop was ok, just the carrying of the poxy thing, ie own bag means one are used already, just to damn big.

----------


## Norton

> plus the book does do everything I have wanted it to do, more stable than my pc, its really pretty damn good,


Yep. About the same. The pad will be enough. I have trouble using my 5 year old Nokia. Don't really need the new slick one but does look a nice package.

----------


## barbaro

> the Acer Aspire One at 9,990baht, this is the one I got


I read this thread and your comments on page 2.

Still happy with it, DD?

I am now shopping.

It's either an Acer Aspire netbook or an Asus.

Any more info, DD?  Or anyone?  

Cheers.

----------


## dirtydog

No idea about the ASUS, but my Aspire I couldn't be more happy with, got it loaded light with stuff I use most days, its fast and has everything I need on it, basically can work from anywhere, not sure how long the battery lasts by itself, think about 4 hours, its a 6 cell, may consider buying another one for a spare, just bought another phone battery for a spare as they only last 4 hours connected to the net and using them hard, so I got 8 hours internet connection but i think only 4 hours on the netbook, shall have to test it oneday when I get time  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> total weight is less than 1 kilogram


1,2kg for the Asus UX32VD - and modify it by changing the spinning drive for a 256g SSD and swap the unsoldered 2gig RAM for an 8gig - total 2k SGD

and not a glossy screen




> The pad will be enough


I am unconvinced that a touchscreen is a good enough interface for more than your basic of tasks

----------


## barbaro

> No idea about the ASUS, but my Aspire I couldn't be more happy with, got it loaded light with stuff I use most days, its fast and has everything I need on it, basically can work from anywhere, not sure how long the battery lasts by itself, think about 4 hours, its a 6 cell, may consider buying another one for a spare, just bought another phone battery for a spare as they only last 4 hours connected to the net and using them hard, so I got 8 hours internet connection but i think only 4 hours on the netbook, shall have to test it oneday when I get time


Thanks much for responding, DD.

OK.

----------


## DrAndy

my Aspire is good too, works well and light enough, now about 3 years old so quite tough too

----------


## barbaro

^ Thank you, DA.

----------


## Dillinger

once you have had a 10 inch tab, then go back to one of these notebooks you can easily understand what Windows 8 is all about

what a crock of shit these touchpads are

----------


## barbaro

> once you have had a 10 inch tab, then go back to one of these notebooks you can easily understand what Windows 8 is all about
> 
> what a crock of shit these touchpads are


I've seen the touchpads up-close and watched others use them (type).

Tell me more details.

----------


## Dillinger

_ I was talking of the touchpad built in mouse thingymebob on the Netbook_

----------


## Mr Earl

I've using the very small and lightweight Lenovo Ideapad S110 for several months, and traveling a bunch, great piece of kit. Much satisfied I must say, and the price was(9900baht) hard to beat.

The little critter does everything I need as well if not better than the old macbook hunk of junk.

----------


## DrAndy

when I am at home I do like my big screen computer though

you can see all the pimples

----------


## barbaro

> _ I was talking of the touchpad built in mouse thingymebob on the Netbook_


A co-worker of mine uses the touchpad on a tablet and I too, want a netbook.  

These small 10.1" netbooks are very portable and with say, 320 gb, and enough memory that is fine enough.

----------


## Freewheelin2012

How do you load your OS onto it? Seems like a hassle.

----------


## DrAndy

they come loaded

----------


## dirtydog

External thumb drive, external hard drive, external dvd or cd drive, they come pre loaded as DrAndy says, but adding another os is not a problem.

----------


## superman

> when I am at home I do like my big screen computer though
> 
> you can see all the pimples


That's the mirror.

----------


## DrAndy

my mirror has pimples?  maybe just needs a wipe

----------


## barbaro

Different netbooks have OS as Untumba?  and other things I'm not familiar with.

----------


## Freewheelin2012

I bought an Acer Aspire One at BigC. It didn't have an OS but they offered to put Windows on for 100 baht, pirated. I ended up trying to get one put on in my village but again all pirated. I'm still trying to work out a legal version of something. I want to put Ubuntu onto a thumbdrive and boot that way for a new OS. So far can't seem o get that right. I've put Ubuntu and Windows on regular PCS and Laptops dozens of times but just can seem to get this to work. Any good freeware programs for burning from a netbook to a USB or external disk drive?

----------


## dirtydog

google wubi, that will load ubuntu from usb to netbook.

----------


## Neo

Thing with Ubuntu is having compatible drivers for the wireless card and peripherals, 
most versions only developing drivers for generic interface cards on standard pc's and laptops. 

I've got a MSI U135 that I've had for several years and still runs good as new. 
I only use if for online banking, paypal etc to keep all that info off the home PC and laptops. 
If I'm away on work or holiday I can then lock it up safe and have peace of mind.

----------

